# Weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I did more looking then fishing On Saturday the Grand did all of the fishing and had a ball catching snapper blue after she was done when to the pier and not a fish was caught traveled to shippan point( my favor striper spot in the fall) and 2 people were fishing both caught throw back stripers and 1 porgy which was released. On Sunday stopped by Cummings Pier nothing and then Stopped by Shippan Point A Father and son was fishing and the son caught a throw back striper and a 14 inch Blackfish(Tog) it seems all of the regulars are starting to get ready for the Bluefish Contest on the 28 of this month I took of this morning and will start back tomorrow.


----------

